# 4th cycle ??but changes need to be made first!advice needed



## Nm2bns (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, me and DP are both 26, I have a 10 year old DS from previous relationship and DP has no children. Recently qualified as a nurse and secured my first post as staff nurse 6 months ago, so now we are looking at tx again this year as we are financially stable.

Somehow we managed 3 ICSI cycles during my time as a student nurse. I egg shared on two of these cycles, and my 3rd cycle was NHS funded (still have 2 blasts frozen from nhs cycle).

First egg share cycle:

17 eggs, I got to keep 8. 
5 fertilised, and all 5 went to day 3, and I had 2 good quality 10 cell and 8 cell embies put back.
BFN, but BFP for recip.

Second cycle, very similar results, had 2 good embies put back on day 3. BFN.

Third nhs cycle. 17 eggs but only 5 fertilised!! Said it was due to sperm quality etc. amazingly all 5 reached day 5 blastocyst and I had 1 blast replaced. 
2 were good enough to be frozen.


So far I've had hormone bloods done which were great. Scans of womb which showed no abnormalities. 
I've always responded well to ivf cycles, and both times I've egg shared the recip got BFP. 

My partner had undescended testes as a child, resulting in him only having around 1 or 2 million count. They manage to find sperm that's alive so to speak on EC though. 
He's had karyotype bloods done which were fine, and there are no blockages. 

Now where to go from here! That's why I'm here again for your advice.

My local gynea clinic were very reluctant to investigate me, even though I told them about my unfortunate chlamydia diagnosis AFTER having my son (my ex partner cheated on me, and because I didn't have any symptoms, I wasn't sure how long I had the infection for) 

I've got a HSG next week to check if dye flows through my tubes, but they were very reluctant to put me forward for this, as in their opinion I don't need my tubes anyway, as DP has low sperm count. 
I've heard that if tubes are blocked they can cause toxic fluid, which wash away embies. 

I'm thinking about sending off a sample to test for hidden C (as although I'm negative for chlamydia, I e heard that it can still be there) 

Has anyone got advice ? 

This will be our 4th cycle, and don't know what to do.. But have 2 blasts frozen ready for FET.


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

I always responded well and we got good embies but no bfp. I ended up going down the immune route but both me and dh were taking a lot of diff vits on last cycle and dh had been for a minimum of 3 mths and it made a big diff to motility.
I seriously considered doing the hidden c test and if I was you think this would be worth investigating.
We needed up going down the immune testing route which showed a number of issues and prior to this I paid for a hysteoscopy to check my lining which showed it wasn't thick enough even though it had always been deemed ok for et. 
As we went through each cycle what became important to me was to do everything I could think of to make sure I had no regrets and as u can see from my signature we did get there in the end
Good luck xxxx


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello, thought i would join in this conversation - hope you don't mind. I'm also in a bit of a conundrum as to what to do next, and my clinic doesn't seem to be very good at suggesting different things. Actually, maybe that's not quite true. They have suggested using intralipids and embryo glue, but i've been tested for immunes and blood clotting and everything seemed to be okay. I've also considered doing the hidden c test, but have read some things on the internet that suggest it's a waste of time! 

I've also wondered about blooked tubes and have heard that toxic fluid inside them can have a negative impact on treatment - i don't really understand the in and outs of it, but i get the gist. I might speak to my consultant about it and see what he says, though i know he will just say it's unnecessary. 

I've had i Mc and four bfn's now and also feeling like something has to change. My worry is that our clinic doesnt seen to be very good with mfi and anything they have suggested just seems to be to help me not my partner - if that makes sense. Sorry,  i'm rambling now. 

Feeling quite negative about this ever working out for us and rapidly loosing faith and direction! xxx


----------

